# Keyhole



## theRushen (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi

I have a keyhole cutter which cuts to a depth of 5.5mm however I would like a much deeper hole. I am using pieces of 3x2 hardwood as slim shelves and would like to invisibly fix them to at he wall using long wood screws with flat heads (not countersunk). The 5.5mm is just not enough depth to support the weight of the hardwood shelf and what will sit on top. Does anyone know of a manufacturer that makes a keyhole with a depth of say 20mm or 25mm?

I have found one illustration on google but sadly no link to a useful page. See attached

Ezra


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Ezra, what depth do you need to support the weight of the hardwood shelf ?

You may be able to use a straight cutter to make the slot and a key hole cutter for the wider slot


----------



## theRushen (Feb 26, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Ezra, what depth do you need to support the weight of the hardwood shelf ?
> 
> The shelves are between 63mm and 70mm deep (roughly 3"). Ideally the support would extend to half way into the shelf, around 30-35mm but 20mm may be enough. The hardwood shelf is around 1 kilo and the items going on the shelf are around 1 kilo. 2 kilo in total so not huge weight by the lateral forces in the 5.5mm support are going to be too much.
> 
> You may be able to use a straight cutter to make the slot and a key hole cutter for the wider slot


Not sure how this would work? Are you able to explain? I have added a sketch to show what I am looking to achieve.

ezra


----------



## theRushen (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi James, sorry my first bit of reply ended up in your quote.

ezra


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Think about using a woodruff cutter, metal working milling tools are normally longer than router bits. Drill hole then use woodruff cutter or dovetail cutter.

High Speed Woodruff Straight Keyseat Cutters (WT) 
Dovetail Angular Cutters (WT)

good luck - Baker

go to w t tool for examples


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi, Esdras.

Photos with the cutting position and support invisible.


Article with information.
Fine Woodworking Audio Slideshow


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Grizzly.com

Dimensions:

Cutter Diameter: 1"
Cutting Length: 7/8"
Overall Length: 2-5/16"
T-Width: 3/8"
Maximum RPM: 24,000

===


----------



## theRushen (Feb 26, 2013)

rwbaker said:


> Think about using a woodruff cutter, metal working milling tools are normally longer than router bits. Drill hole then use woodruff cutter or dovetail cutter.
> 
> High Speed Woodruff Straight Keyseat Cutters (WT)
> Dovetail Angular Cutters (WT)
> ...


Thanks for the advice Richard. It has sent me on a different tack. I can only find one Woodruff cutter at 9.5mm diameter with a nice long, slim trunk but it only had a 1.2mm cutting depth. I need at least 3mm for the depth of the head of a screw.

Any ideas?

cheers

ezra


----------



## theRushen (Feb 26, 2013)

Botelho007 said:


> Hi, Esdras.
> 
> Photos with the cutting position and support invisible.
> 
> ...


Thanks Claudio, but my wood shelf is too slim for any of these solutions. 62mm x 20mm


----------



## theRushen (Feb 26, 2013)

bobj3 said:


> Grizzly.com
> 
> Dimensions:
> 
> ...


Thanks Grizzly, I have one just like it but sadly its not deeper enough for my job

see attached illustration above

any ideas wlecome

thanks


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Ezra, what depth do you need to support the weight of the hardwood shelf ?
> 
> You may be able to use a straight cutter to make the slot and a key hole cutter for the wider slot


Jame's solution is what I would do. Just cut a deep slot then use the keyhole cutter after. The keyhole cutter would not have to cut the depth since that would already be done when the slot was cut. The slot would be the depth and keyhole cutter only cuts keyhole part. 

Does your keyhole bit have enough depth to do that?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Ezra,

You might want to look into something like one of these mounts:

Heavy Duty Concealed floating shelf mantel, beam, fireplace oak beam bracket HDT | eBay

http://www.amazon.co.uk/CONCEALED-F...KS0/ref=pd_bxgy_kh_text_y/278-1069486-2307463

http://www.amazon.co.uk/CONCEALED-F...KE2/ref=pd_bxgy_kh_text_z/278-1069486-2307463


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

How about ditching the keyhole idea and use reverse wedges; one for the wall and one for the object so gravity forces the 2 together - will make sketch if needed?

Baker


----------



## jdowney (Oct 9, 2010)

I would do this either with pocket holes or by drilling a deep 1/4" hole in the edge of the shelf that will face the wall, drill matching holes in the wall, and use steel rod to support the shelf. Even with thin rod like 1/4" (what is that, 6mm or so?) it should hold plenty of weight, far more than any solution using screws 

I hate to suggest a non-router solution, let alone two, but there you have it


----------

